
Why Incentive Plans Cannot Work - mrigor
https://hbr.org/1993/09/why-incentive-plans-cannot-work
======
justncase80
Relevant...

RSA Animate: The surprising truth about what motivates us

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc)

